

Show HN: Upbeat, HN for music - Node + Redis + Angular + Soundcloud - shaunrussell
https://upbeatapp.com

======
Raphmedia
I really like this. I had this concept in my head for a while now. It's a
great execution.

What I never could wrap my head around is how to monetize it without using ads
all over.

I see you are using "Buy on amazon". Is this giving you a share of the profit?

Anyway, great job!

~~~
dinnison
Yeah, we have Amazon affiliate links set up so we get a little share of the
purchases. There's ad/sponsorship possibilities and a couple other ones we're
exploring.

Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
BWStearns
This is really cool. It is the first Show HN I've immediately added to my
favorites and sent over to non-technical friends. Also I'm glad you found a
good way to monetize without adspamming the crap out of the sidebars. To echo
above, really cool execution.

------
antirez
I see this working very well if it is possible to create sub-upbeats,
especially for groups of friends. A big general one is hard in the context of
music. Good interface btw.

~~~
dinnison
Thats actually something we'd like to do soon, appreciate the input!

------
BWStearns
One UI request however. Put the music controls above the comments section
immediately below the album art or above the album art. The bottom right is
like a ghost town when you're looking for a control (at least for me, took me
a bit to notice them down there).

------
brickcap
First of all great job guys. The website looks really good even better than
HN. One thing I dislike is the scroll bar in the middle. It makes navigation a
bit cumbersome in my opinion.

I see you are using redis! It would be great if you could share some details
about your usage like how much memory your app uses and what are your costs
associated with it.

~~~
dinnison
Thanks for the feedback on the scrollbar.

Our redis instance is pretty tiny (~10mb) and we haven't had any issues thus
far. The performance has been outstanding and we have only used a small
fraction of our capacity.

------
djh_
I like that this will allow me to try to promote my music in a way that
doesn't feel so spammy. If people don't like it, it won't get any visibility,
and I won't have to feel like I'm bothering people.

A bit of feedback: people's submissions should default with 1 upvote(ala
Reddit).

~~~
dinnison
Absolutely, we hope this grows into a platform that artists can promote their
songs in a unique way not available anywhere else.

Regarding the auto upvote, we agree and will implement that soon. Thanks.

------
JonnieCache
If you don't allow people to submit their own tracks then it isn't really HN
for music. You should make that clear on the submit form.

(Posted my own track under the artist name, just got deleted. Guess I should
have lied.)

EDIT: the site is very nice though.

~~~
dinnison
Thanks! You can submit any song from Soundcloud at the moment (they can be
yours if you'd like), and we'll be adding more sources soon. We'll work on
making the submit form more clear, good feedback.

~~~
JonnieCache
Ahhh sorry. It appears that after submission I was on the New page, with my
track at the top. When I clicked away I was back on the Hot page. I thought it
was a different algorithm where there's only one page, and new stuff starts at
the top and drops away very quickly unless it is upvoted, something you
sometimes see on other sites. So I assumed it was deleted. Silly me.

So, in conclusion, you need to make the Hot/New link stand out more.

EDIT: I'll tell you what happened: the Hot/New page doesn't touch the history
stack, so when I hit refresh, expecting to be in the same place, my track had
vanished.

Ironically of course the refresh was probably pointless, everything's all
websockets these days.

~~~
dinnison
Gotcha, I see what happened. We'll work on making hot/new pages more easily
accessible

------
contextual
Apparently I love the site, because I already left a comment and submitted a
song :)

Here's my submission, if anyone wants to hear it:
[https://www.upbeatapp.com/#/?track=662](https://www.upbeatapp.com/#/?track=662)

~~~
dinnison
great song, upvoted! Thanks for signing up and checking it out.

------
nvartolomei
Wow, very cool, I will use it.

How do you deal with copyright and author rights?

~~~
dinnison
We stream all of the songs via Soundcloud API, so its not really any different
than a blog posting a song their site. If an artist wants a song removed
though, we do have a channel set up to request removal.

~~~
camus
Your are still liable for copyright infrigement, wherever your music comes
from.

    
    
       - so its not really any different than a blog posting a song their site.
    

And that's totally illegal since the owner usually doesnt give you the
permission to do so. Did Grant Lee Buffalo label or Placebo label gave you the
permission to broadcast their music ? Your host can shut down your website
directly without warning following a DMCA takedown notice,if it is a US
business.

~~~
Kiro
Do you even know what SoundCloud is? The music is uploaded by the artists
themselves so this is perfectly legal.

------
heed
How is this any better than say /r/listentothis? Not being snarky, but
genuinely curious how you are setting yourself apart existing services.

~~~
danoprey
After 1 minute play: It's a lot simpler, even with RES, better filtering and
automatically plays the next hottest song.

------
nodesocket
I can't submit a song, just keeps on saying 'submitting'. I am using Chrome
(30.0.1599.69).

------
captainbenises
Have you considered doing the same thing as a spotify app - this'd be a great
spotify app!

------
mcnabj
Great Job on this. I really like the light upbeat (pun intended) feel of the
design.

------
XyerD
Shame that it doesn't support Firefox though...

~~~
NewHatMatt
It works fine for me in Firefox 24.

~~~
pygy_
FF 24 too, and It complained here about the lack of MP3 support.

I can't test the sound playback because of a broken jack plug in the
headphones socket... A pentalobe screwdriver is on its way.

~~~
shaunrussell
We are using feature detection for audio/mpeg playback. Soundcloud only
streams as mpeg.

Firefox only supports audio/mpeg when a third-party decoder is available.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/HTML/Supported_medi...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/HTML/Supported_media_formats)

------
clark-kent
I love this, I'm jealous great execution.

~~~
dinnison
ha thanks for the kind words.

------
bender80
The site is beautiful. I like it :)

~~~
dinnison
Thanks Bender80, appreciate it.

------
cioc
i dig it

~~~
dinnison
Thanks cioc! Let us know if you have any feedback.

